# zombies-useful prep idea?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I love zombie movies. I love them in a horror sense.

But as a worst case scenario is the Zombie Apocalypse useful for prepping? I've seen it mentioned numerous times just in my short time here. I mean it seems like something that has loads of cross over; hostile invaders, general civilization collapse, bio hazards. 

So is it a bad thing to consider? Is it the worst thing to consider? Aside from civil war and natural disasters I can't think of something that isn't more all inclusive.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love zombies, but they are the absolute scariest thing ever! I don't know that prepping for zombies is really any different than prepping for SHTF in general. Hey, if fear of zombies motivates you to get stuff done, then I guess it works lol


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Read the Bosnia blog


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

partdeux: A link would be useful.

valannb22; I'm not actually scared of zombies. Just as an FUN thought exercise is it any way useful? 

I wouldn't expect zombie preps to remotely apply to a group of maurders with guns. For starters they have guns.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/one-mans-real-experience-bosnia-link-another-forum-7964/


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't see how that is suppose to help. 

I think we all know if the world goes to crap all that would happen. It might discourage lone preppers who think a mountain of guns is enough. As a lone prepper My goal is 14 days plus my GHB and BoB bags. If the world goes to hell for months I'd play it by ear. But I don't expect that. 

And I really don't see how wondering if a Zombie Apocalypse is a useful model applies to that?


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

if you do not think Zombies are real, check out some of the occupy protests


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

lefty said:


> if you do not think Zombies are real, check out some of the occupy protests


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

Too true! Too true! lol


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wanna prep right? Prep for zombies!! Think about it..... a complete society breakdown. No food production. No water being pumped to taps. A breakdown of the electrical grid. Massive numbers of walking biohazards that spew easily transmitted disease. A need for 24 hour constant security. Fear of fellow survivors because of competition over limited and dwindling resources and supplies. An inability to maintain a permanent secured location due to wandering hazards. And wandering biohazards that want to eat you. Raw and wriggling!! Yep, if you can prep for zombies everything else is cake!!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Wanna prep right? Prep for zombies!! Think about it..... a complete society breakdown. No food production. No water being pumped to taps. A breakdown of the electrical grid. Massive numbers of walking biohazards that spew easily transmitted disease. A need for 24 hour constant security. Fear of fellow survivors because of competition over limited and dwindling resources and supplies. An inability to maintain a permanent secured location due to wandering hazards. And wandering biohazards that want to eat you. Raw and wriggling!! Yep, if you can prep for zombies everything else is cake!!


My thoughts exactly. Only Emp seems to be a problem outside of that scope.

But if there's a problem with that logic I thought someone here would see it.


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

People that think zombies are real are crazy but they'll be better off than the people that think thier safe and secure little lives are indefinate.


----------



## Alaskalady (Mar 16, 2012)

Zombie Apocalypse preparedness was the brainstorm of a guy at the Center for Disease Control. He did it to get the word out on preparedness in a fun way. It worked. Lots of school kids quit regarding preparedness as boring and nagged their parents into some level of preparedness. 

I believe that CDC guy should get a medal. Many more people are working on their preparedness than were before he posted about Zombie Apocalypse preparedness on the CDC site. 

Once people get started on preparedness, they usually learn more and prepare for more types of emergencies than at the beginning. I have read that so many people are better prepared for emergencies now, that the better preparedness level is a deterrent. When more people will not be devastated by a terrorist attack, it removes some of the value of doing the attack. 

I don't have the impression that many beginning preppers deal with EMPs anyway. Maybe we will have to use smoke signals and drums to pass information for a while.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Prepping for Zombies will scew priorities.
because in a Zombie Apocalypse you need TONS of Ammo but hardly any food or water because since most PPL are zombies it will be there for the taking almost everywhere.

In real world you need Food more than anything.
(water , well.. municipal water supplies will be one of the last things that fails and even if it does if you are lucky enough to live near a nuclear power plant you will have electricity for a very long time after the lights go out elsewhere and can boil water and if you cant boil you can filter)

But in a ZA it would be very different.
Its fun and easier to prep for a ZA but its less rational


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> I love zombie movies. I love them in a horror sense.
> 
> But as a worst case scenario is the Zombie Apocalypse useful for prepping? I've seen it mentioned numerous times just in my short time here. I mean it seems like something that has loads of cross over; hostile invaders, general civilization collapse, bio hazards.
> 
> So is it a bad thing to consider? Is it the worst thing to consider? Aside from civil war and natural disasters I can't think of something that isn't more all inclusive.





valannb22 said:


> I love zombies, but they are the absolute scariest thing ever! I don't know that prepping for zombies is really any different than prepping for SHTF in general. Hey, if fear of zombies motivates you to get stuff done, then I guess it works lol


Why do I only see this type of brain-fart when I'm drunk?
Ok,I like the zombie movies too, TO AN EXTENT!go watch pandemic instead.it's more realistic!you guys need a clue, YOU'RE ALREADY SURROUNDED BY BRAIN DEAD,BLOOD SUCKING ZOMBIES!They're called 0bama voters in 2012.you want a zombie apocalypse?wait until they miss a welfare check and the food stamps are gone!shooting the head will do no good, there's no brain there anyway.blast the nearest lo rider or welfare hummer and you'll get their attention like a stripper at Sunday mass!

You want to prepare?prepare for the coming economic holocaust.that means Silver coins[NOT AMERICAN!they can confiscate that legally!]dehydrated and canned foods, Feed your doomsday shotgun and your pimped AK/AR well and don't forget medical supplies because I'm pretty sure every damn one of those brain dead walking flea farms has the clap and a Glock to go with it.keeping at least 300 yards between them and you assures survival.ever see a cracked out retard trying to hit a target holding his pistol sideways hit something?I'm pretty sure you'll have time to lick your front sight before you send him to hell!and if it gets close an aluminum ball bat with a nice piece of steel pipe bolted over the business end works wonders!make sure you use a LOT of bolts and don't spare the pound of melted lead,you want an epic, retard stopping SPLATTER when you do a Babe Ruth on that fuzzy noggin!and don't forget to crucify the corpses around the edge of your property [this being Easter Sunday] Just to let the rest of the zombies know you're not the welfare office!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Magus said:


> Why do I only see this type of brain-fart when I'm drunk?
> Ok,I like the zombie movies too, TO AN EXTENT!go watch pandemic instead.it's more realistic!you guys need a clue, YOU'RE ALREADY SURROUNDED BY BRAIN DEAD,BLOOD SUCKING ZOMBIES!They're called 0bama voters in 2012.you want a zombie apocalypse?wait until they miss a welfare check and the food stamps are gone!shooting the head will do no good, there's no brain there anyway.blast the nearest lo rider or welfare hummer and you'll get their attention like a stripper at Sunday mass!
> 
> You want to prepare?prepare for the coming economic holocaust.that means Silver coins[NOT AMERICAN!they can confiscate that legally!]dehydrated and canned foods, Feed your doomsday shotgun and your pimped AK/AR well and don't forget medical supplies because I'm pretty sure every damn one of those brain dead walking flea farms has the clap and a Glock to go with it.keeping at least 300 yards between them and you assures survival.ever see a cracked out retard trying to hit a target holding his pistol sideways hit something?I'm pretty sure you'll have time to lick your front sight before you send him to hell!and if it gets close an aluminum ball bat with a nice piece of steel pipe bolted over the business end works wonders!make sure you use a LOT of bolts and don't spare the pound of melted lead,you want an epic, retard stopping SPLATTER when you do a Babe Ruth on that fuzzy noggin!and don't forget to crucify the corpses around the edge of your property [this being Easter Sunday] Just to let the rest of the zombies know you're not the welfare office!


...

......

.........

That. Wow. I. I'm not quite...

Something eating you, mate? (No pun intended) Not quite sure that... er... GRAPHIC of a response was merited. I mean, don't get me wrong, you ARE quite correct, just... Not sure I'd have used my "Inside words" to explain it (you know, you've got inside words that you use when you're thinkifying to your self, and outside words you tell everyone else-from a Bush joke, but always found it funny).

I guess what I'm saying is, how much of that is sarcasm and how much did you actually mean? I mean, that's some pretty damn out there stuff. I mean, CRUCIFY them? REALLY?

I need to remember to not ever piss you off! :beercheer:


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Magus said:


> Why do I only see this type of brain-fart when I'm drunk?
> Ok,I like the zombie movies too, TO AN EXTENT!go watch pandemic instead.it's more realistic!you guys need a clue, YOU'RE ALREADY SURROUNDED BY BRAIN DEAD,BLOOD SUCKING ZOMBIES!They're called 0bama voters in 2012.you want a zombie apocalypse?wait until they miss a welfare check and the food stamps are gone!shooting the head will do no good, there's no brain there anyway.blast the nearest lo rider or welfare hummer and you'll get their attention like a stripper at Sunday mass!


OK this was kinda funny. I can take an Obama joke as well as anybody. But this...



Magus said:


> You want to prepare?prepare for the coming economic holocaust.that means Silver coins[NOT AMERICAN!they can confiscate that legally!]dehydrated and canned foods, Feed your doomsday shotgun and your pimped AK/AR well and don't forget medical supplies because I'm pretty sure every damn one of those brain dead walking flea farms has the clap and a Glock to go with it.keeping at least 300 yards between them and you assures survival.ever see a cracked out retard trying to hit a target holding his pistol sideways hit something?I'm pretty sure you'll have time to lick your front sight before you send him to hell!and if it gets close an aluminum ball bat with a nice piece of steel pipe bolted over the business end works wonders!make sure you use a LOT of bolts and don't spare the pound of melted lead,you want an epic, retard stopping SPLATTER when you do a Babe Ruth on that fuzzy noggin!and don't forget to crucify the corpses around the edge of your property [this being Easter Sunday] Just to let the rest of the zombies know you're not the welfare office!


is just disgusting and racist (fuzzy noggins?)

Frankly, Magus, you're the type of person I'm prepping for. Drunk or not, there's no excuse for this. Stay away from the computer after the 12-pack, hey?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not THAT drunk.

Yes,CRUCIFY THEM ALL!
IF you're going to live,make sure those who live by the moment KNOW it and live in fear of the fact!
I made a "graphic" response to remind you that survival is graphic.take my mean words to heart.I'm one of the "bad guys".I don't have a problem with taking supplies off a body.don't want to be that body?listen close:
When the world goes MAD you MUST be a beacon of sanity.

Fuzzy noggin is RACIEST NOW?
I have a fuzzy noggin my dear.and You're prepping for me,I'm prepping for you.let's see who lives longest.My money says all that expensive gear you stored is mine in a month past SHTF.

Prove me wrong,I beg you.this isn't forum flames,this is LIFE! please keep yours.don't do dumb stuff and you'll never even see me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> That. Wow. I. I'm not quite sure...Something eating you, mate? (No pun intended)...I need to remember to not ever piss you off!


Lol my ass off. 


Diego2112 said:


> ...you've got inside words that you use when you're thinkifying to yourself, and outside words you tell everyone...


Sometimes the voices in your head trick you. They say "On the count of 3 everybody yell "Why do I only see this type of brain-fart when I'm drunk? 1..2..3!" and then the voices don't participate, leaving you holding the bag. 
My God, Diego!
Don't you recognize a Dennis Miller rant when you see one lol.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

It actually took me a second to cipher out why fuzzy noggin would be racist. *I* had assumed since he was talking of their lack of brains, it was a play on fuzzy logic. After much reflection, I *CAN* see how that would be racist, but come on, I doubt very seriously that's the way he meant it. No more than the ESPN fella meant "***** in the Armor" to be a racist remark about the basketball player fella (whatever his name was).

This world is getting far to PC for my taste.

Only thing I saw wrong with the post was the tone, he seemed a bit pissed, couldna quite figure out what the trigger was. I mean, like I said, yeah, Crucifying them might be a bit extreme (can we just put the heads on spikes? It saves on wood, nails, and... Nope, stopping there for those with weak stomachs/those who cannot take dark/black/twisted/borderline insane humor), but otherwise, it's pretty spot on-when the government handouts stop, what then? When the sheeple rise up, would they not be JUST like zombies?

After all, is that not how the liberals view conservatives? Mindless, all consuming hoards, bent on their own greed? And vice-versa, how the liberals are mindless, freeloading, tree hugging hippies?

...

That's getting dangerously close to political, so I'm'a stop right there, go pour me another Brandy Alexander, and sit back and watch what happens next...

EDIT: Blast, wish this forum let me know another post was made while I'm typing! JoKing, you said:



> Sometimes the voices in your head trick you. They say "On the count of 3 everybody yell "Why do I only see this type of brain-fart when I'm drunk? 1..2..3!" and then the voices don't participate, leaving you holding the bag.
> My God, Diego!
> Don't you recognize a Dennis Miller rant when you see one lol.


I retort thusly: Missed the bit about him being drunk, mostly due to MY being drunk. In fact, it's few and far between I'm on the internet after 5PM sober. I'm either drinking, medicated, or, on the weekends (like today), BOTH!

Who now? I didn't have an issue with the rant-hell, I rather enjoyed it-was just wondering why it was so... venom-filled?

Also, glad I could make you laugh. That's always a plus for me! I'm kind of the resident goofball on another forum, so yeah...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Whoa.nice responses.

Yeah,heads on spikes works.keeps the flies down.

Venom filled?you should see what I do to trolls and Feds.that stuff eats chromium steel!
And hell,I don't even live here.but I like the guys who do so I eat mall ninjas alive!

......And I do it all without much profanity past PG 13. 

My humor makes a ten car pile up look like a Robin Williams concert.no really.I make morticians cry and Marine drill sergeants tell me to shut my filthy hole,I make sailors cover their ears.like I said"one of the bad guys"


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Magus said:


> Whoa.nice responses.
> 
> Yeah,heads on spikes works.keeps the flies down.
> 
> ...


Venom-filled is not the BEST way to describe it... It was just. Like I said, it didna seem merited, considering the tone of the conversation thus far. Then again, text is a HORRID way of conveying emotions, since 90% of what you're saying, you ain't saying, know what I mean?

Aye, learning to respond to idjots without use of "colourful metaphors" is quite useful-in particular since one forum I'm a member of stresses civility and courteousness.

As far as the spikes go, aye, flies, less smell, and hey! After the ravens are done, you've got some Skulls for the Skull Throne!

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!

Don't mind me, I'm :nuts:

As far as YOUR humor, that's all well and good-I think we'd get on fine in that department-nothing sacred here. However, out of courteousness towards the other members of this forum (AND the off chance some of my mates over on the other forum pops over here), I'll err on the side of caution.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm saying what I said man.
IF you want to live it won't be pretty.I still have what passes for a heart.a million more WON'T once they miss a meal or five.
I take life to the extreme, my mind too.you better hope you meet me in the wasteland first.I'll let you know what's past me in trade for a bit of water or a go bar.

Snoop up some of my other posts if you care what I'm about.I'm a scavenger NOT a freebooter[does the community even know what that is anymore?!]I'll be honest when it applies,I'm not a raider.....much.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Magus said:


> I'm saying what I said man.
> IF you want to live it won't be pretty.I still have what passes for a heart.a million more WON'T once they miss a meal or five.
> I take life to the extreme, my mind too.you better hope you meet me in the wasteland first.I'll let you know what's past me in trade for a bit of water or a go bar.
> 
> Snoop up some of my other posts if you care what I'm about.I'm a scavenger NOT a freebooter[does the community even know what that is anymore?!]I'll be honest when it applies,I'm not a raider.....much.


Blasted Jacobites... I'm for a Free Ireland, mate, so aye, I know the term...

See, it's the whole "missing a meal or five" that's why I'm prepping. If I've got it BY me, then I'll do what I can to help out, aye, but don't expect for a free meal. You can help tend my farm, mend my fence, or darn my socks if you need food.

I'm a capitalist in the purest sense, mate.

And no worries-as I said, I DO understand where you're coming from, and fully respect that position. You and my brother ( :beercheer: ) are, from my limited interactions with you on here, very similar.

Except he IS more of a raider.

Me, I've always considered myself to be more of the Lucas Simms (MAYBE Alistair Tenpenny) type person.

Yes, that IS a Fallout 3 reference. I play games. They help me keep my (in)sanity!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I know who Lucas and Alistair are.and I dig where you're from on games.try metro 2033 and get schooled!

Anyway,real life here.I am prepared to raid, I'd rather not but who knows my mindset after a few days of an empty stomach?who knows yours?we might be sharing ammo in a good old chicken boosting party some dark night.gods...can you imagine how f+++ed up life would be to kill a man over a chicken?sadly, I don't have to.the world isn't pretty and its only going to get uglier as things fall apart.really, really on your door step ugly!

Hence I say Crucify them.
The only way to combat horror is with over the top, nightmares for a lifetime horror.

Oh,you got a meal for me?I'm a trained welder, blacksmith, gunsmith of sorts,I can garden and reload.you got worries?I'll keep them on the other side of the fence.keep me in lunch and ammo.I AM for hire.

Mercenary is more to my taste than marauding.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Quit poking the bear!


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

JoKing said:


> Don't you recognize a Dennis Miller rant when you see one lol.


I was thinking of George Carlin when I read that.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I said what I said as well.

I am no stranger to hardship. I grew up with a father who makes Magus look like a boy scout. I harbor no illusions as to what the world may become.

However, over the years I find civility preferable to bluster and threat. But I will not back down for what I believe. 

I have no expensive equipment for anyone to take, Magus. But I do have a few nice pieces of equipment that I know how to use very well. I grew up watching my back, dodging the lightning, and generally keeping my own self safe. None of it was learned playing video games. So don't worry about me.


----------



## SuaveDDM4 (Apr 7, 2012)

Zombies must be the people who are not prepping.


----------



## Booger (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally i would be less afraid of a zombie apocalypse then an economic collapse or a massive solar flare really.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Booger said:


> Personally i would be less afraid of a zombie apocalypse then an economic collapse or a massive solar flare really.


Quoted for truth.

Although (and I know it's "satire," but it still makes you think) the CDC having Zombie prepping instruction kinda makes you wonder if they know something we don't, don't it?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dirtgrrl said:


> I said what I said as well.
> 
> I am no stranger to hardship. I grew up with a father who makes Magus look like a boy scout. I harbor no illusions as to what the world may become.
> 
> ...


Ah good.you came across as a bit touchy-feely.and yes.there's MANY who make me look like a boy scout.as to bluster and lack of civility.you'll find I'm one of the most polite and helpful members here when I'm not on a crusade which doesn't happen often.I got your undivided attention did I not?

Who asked you to forget your beliefs?I just asked you to examine the world outside them to make sure they were correct and weren't threatening your existence.

Well and good.equipment and skills go hand in hand.

Aww now you had to go bust my chops because I play games.meh it's better than watching the idiot box when I get tired of reading or my short wave.but the only thing I got from them is a few useless computer skills like cracking a .ini file.

Sorry I tweaked you so hard my dear,but you ARE thinking about what I said and even if you do it in anger. I MIGHT have just saved your life one day in the future.and saving the lives of those worthy to be saved is a part of what this is about.:flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

dirtgrrl said:


> is just disgusting and racist (fuzzy noggins?)


wow, I read 'fuzzy noggins' and wasn't even thinking about RACE! :scratch

I assumed it was a reference to the "fuzzy logic/thinking" that is so prevalent with the entitlement minded?

Playing the 'race card' unsupported is a distraction, a straw-man, and frankly, not worth a response beyond pointing it out for what it is.

that's beneath you as a rational thinker


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Somebody noticed besides me?

Burr cuts are common here in the south, I even have one!
hence "fuzzy head".


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I am GLAD CDC is trying to get people prepared. The more who are ready the better all will be. I try to keep a positive outlook and remain hopeful that when things go from Bad to far worse it wont be as some horror movie. 
Before any of yall get on my "nativity" I have walked where many shudder to think about even stepping foot inside. I have seen the worst of the worst behave like the animals they are, so I do have a clue as to how things can and will go bad. I will not give up my hope and belief in people and society.
As for fuzzy head I too thought it was akin to fuzzy math................oh well


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Magus, are you the purple teletubby?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

My whole thing about the CDC is, and you can all say I'm tin-foil hatting, or whatever... But I have heard FAR too much about these "FEMA coffins," that "Super Flu" they bread in a University Lab, and then suddenly they've got "Zombie Preparedness" up on their site?

Put one and one together, mates... 

They know something we don't know.

Aye, they say it's "Satire," and that the absurdity of it will bring people 'round...

*I* say they're planning on unleashing something that's good for population control. 

And we ALL know how well that works in the movies, don't we mates? 

I've already left instructions with ALL of my family, IN WRITING, if I'm infected with the zombie virus, and there IS NO KNOWN CURE at the time, to quote the BEAUTIFUL River Tam, "Bullet to the brainpan-SQUISH!"

...

Don't mind me, I'm :nuts:!

(I really may need to just end ALL of my posts with that, because let's face it, I am pretty out there...)


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Magus said:


> I'm saying what I said man.
> IF you want to live it won't be pretty.I still have what passes for a heart.a million more WON'T once they miss a meal or five.
> I take life to the extreme, my mind too.you better hope you meet me in the wasteland first.I'll let you know what's past me in trade for a bit of water or a go bar.
> 
> Snoop up some of my other posts if you care what I'm about.I'm a scavenger NOT a freebooter[does the community even know what that is anymore?!]I'll be honest when it applies,I'm not a raider.....much.


Bro, I guess some of the "newbies" on here haven't taken the time to read any of your past posts or some of the other posts where you, I, and others have talked about our feelings on dealing with "zombies" vs folks that are not a threat and are just wanting some help.

I can see that what you posted just might shock some folks down to their toes, but you are correct. If it does get to be a total SHTF time out there in la la land, then you will either have to have the mind set that you will do whatever is needed to protect you and yours, be willing and able to do it, or roll over and stick your butt up in the air and let the "zombies" have their way with you.

I have no problem with helping someone that comes at me in a peaceful way, but let them pose a threat and I will "put their heads on a pole" if that is what it takes to ward off trouble. You would probably be better off poking a "rattler" with a short stick than threatening me or mine.

Don't get me wrong because I am normally one of the nicest people you could ever meet and tend to treat folks like I want to be treated, but I have the mental makeup, training, ability, and the will to make anyone's life very short and miserable if they want to play it that way.

Now as far as computer games, I play them myself because I find them to be cheap entertainment and they also help keep this 65 year old brain of mine stimulated, and as far as I am concerned it's "no harm no foul".

Fuzzy heads a racial statement? Give me a break!
It seems like some folks have nothing better to do than try to make something someone posted mean something totally opposite of it's intended meaning.
Oh don't get me wrong, because if I see something that someone posted on this forum that leaves no doubt as to wheather it is a racist statement, I and others on here have and will continue to call them on it.

In short after if/when SHTF happens we shall see who survives, and I have no doubt that Magus, me, and a whole bunch of others on here that have the "stones" to do what is needed at the time will be among those survivors.

Now if what i have said offends anyone, then IMHO you just might be on the wrong site.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

oldvet and Magus,

You are both correct imo, you help where and as you can those that need and deserive helping but those that either do not or want to take what I have that is a different story.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

What actually inspired me for this was Walking Dead. I always watched survival shows but they never seemed like skills that would be useful. Most disasters I can think of would be waiting games and maybe escape. Water purification and a fish trap might be useful, maybe knots but I'm sure I can manage to build a survival shelter for a couple days and know how hard those fire starting methods actually are. 

After the show I got interested in the Walking Dead comic and all I can say is Ugh...
No one in it seems to know any kind of survival other than couple guys with light hunting. And not even how to store it without a refrigerator.

I loaned the comics to a few freinds and just realized in an unprepped state I was much more likely to survive a total shit situation than many people and the comic might not be far off from the uselessness of a lot of people. I think it was one of things that led me to actually start prepping. 

I don't expect the dead to rise, but it seems the biggest total sh1t scenario I can imagine. And one of the more interesting/terrifying.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't expect it to actually happen either, but I am still terrified of it. Guess I can thank my parents for letting me watch too many movies lol.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Magus said:


> Ah good.you came across as a bit touchy-feely.and yes.there's MANY who make me look like a boy scout.as to bluster and lack of civility.you'll find I'm one of the most polite and helpful members here when I'm not on a crusade which doesn't happen often.I got your undivided attention did I not?
> 
> Who asked you to forget your beliefs?I just asked you to examine the world outside them to make sure they were correct and weren't threatening your existence.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes you did get my attention.

I have been a lurker for longer than I've been a member and enjoyed many of your posts over the last year. And you have been very helpful many times. So I accept that you meant no racism in your statements, and apologize for accusing you of such.

Nothing wrong with video games. They're just no substitute for real life.


----------

